# Make Weed And Brush Management Pay.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower......this article has chart info on calibrating a boomless sprayer in addition to a boomed sprayer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/management/make-weed-and-brush-management-pay


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use my Gator with a boomless FIMCO sprayer to spray fence lines. It's a 3 nozzle, 25 gallon model. I turn off the inside nozzle and tilt the the outside nozzle up at about a 30 degree angle. This throws the spray a little higher and a littler further. The middle nozzle catches the weeds and brush right under the fence (if I drive close enough). Sometimes, I'll use the wand to spray any overhanging tree limbs.

I like to keep about a 5-6' area clear on the other side of the fence, but I want to use the brush and trees as part of my fence for my horses. Horses will not run through brush--they want a clear, open escape path when they feel threatened. Almost all of my pastures are surround by woods and brush. Using this idea, I have very few fence line problems.

Ralph


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I skimmed through the article pretty fast, all good info. I have my Polaris ranger set up to spray several different patterns, all boomless nozzles, from full pattern to either side depending on what were spraying which could be large plots, gravel roads, fence lines or brush, technical term is right of way sprayer. One thing I didn't see him talk about was nozzle degradation, although calibration would catch this, most of us buy ready to go sprayers, Ralph I have one like yours that I started with and liked it a lot but those boom extenders wear out fairly quickly, Teejet recommends changing every year. Boominator nozzles you'll see on the 1 or 2 nozzle booms in over the counter sprayers but are still partially plastic, they do make a completely stainless steel nozzle in several different configurations, now once you quit chocking over the price buy them, they never wear out. The problem with boomless nozzles is always the outer edge of the pattern and the plastic nozzles start to loose that pretty quick. Sorry, didn't mean to write a novel.


----------

